

In Europe, a Resolution to Break Up Google - szx
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/21/in-europe-a-resolution-to-break-up-google/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8642803](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8642803)

